# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si te shpetoj nga dhimbjet e barkut

## Asllan Daxha

Kam vajzen time e cila eshte 15 vjece dhe ka pothuajse prej dy vitesh dhimbje barku te vazhdueshme.Heren e pare qe u vizitua doktoret dyshuan per apendesit dhe u pergatitem per operacion por me ane te ilaceve arritem ta shmangnim thiken duke menduar se ishte zhdukur.Por pothuajse cdo dy jave ose cdo muaj ne fundjave ajo kishte dhimbje barku te cilen e kalonte me qetesues.kjo gjendje vazhdoi per 1 vit e gjysem.Kemi bere shume kontrolle ne Tirane ne te gjitha spitalet dhe ne te gjitha klinikat private.ka bere kontrolle ne Peshkopi ,Burrel mandje edhe ne Lezhe pasi ne nje vizite ne Peshkopi doli se kishte nje cist ne vezoren e djathte por kjo u mohua nga nje gjinekolog ne Lezhe pas nje kure te dhene nga gjinekologia e Peshkopise.I ka bere te gjitha llojet e analizave dhe per cudi te gjitha i dalin shume mire vetem sasia e homoglobines pak e vogel.Shenjat qe i shfaqen kur ka dhimbje barku jane:
Te vjella,himbje ne te gjithe barkun ndonjehere perfshihet edhe stomaku, temperatura ne 37-37.2ose 37.3, kapsllek, ndonjehere fryerje zorresh .Kohet e fundit u dyshua per nje infeksion zorresh dhe mori nje kure prej 10 ditesh me antibiotike por nuk kaloi nje muaj dhe dhimbja u shfaq perseri.Nepermjet forumit kerkoj ndonje mjek te specializur dhe kontakt me te .Faleminderit.

----------


## dardajan

> Kam vajzen time e cila eshte 15 vjece dhe ka pothuajse prej dy vitesh dhimbje barku te vazhdueshme.Heren e pare qe u vizitua doktoret dyshuan per apendesit dhe u pergatitem per operacion por me ane te ilaceve arritem ta shmangnim thiken duke menduar se ishte zhdukur.Por pothuajse cdo dy jave ose cdo muaj ne fundjave ajo kishte dhimbje barku te cilen e kalonte me qetesues.kjo gjendje vazhdoi per 1 vit e gjysem.Kemi bere shume kontrolle ne Tirane ne te gjitha spitalet dhe ne te gjitha klinikat private.ka bere kontrolle ne Peshkopi ,Burrel mandje edhe ne Lezhe pasi ne nje vizite ne Peshkopi doli se kishte nje cist ne vezoren e djathte por kjo u mohua nga nje gjinekolog ne Lezhe pas nje kure te dhene nga gjinekologia e Peshkopise.I ka bere te gjitha llojet e analizave dhe per cudi te gjitha i dalin shume mire vetem sasia e homoglobines pak e vogel.Shenjat qe i shfaqen kur ka dhimbje barku jane:
> Te vjella,himbje ne te gjithe barkun ndonjehere perfshihet edhe stomaku, temperatura ne 37-37.2ose 37.3, kapsllek, ndonjehere fryerje zorresh .Kohet e fundit u dyshua per nje infeksion zorresh dhe mori nje kure prej 10 ditesh me antibiotike por nuk kaloi nje muaj dhe dhimbja u shfaq perseri.Nepermjet forumit kerkoj ndonje mjek te specializur dhe kontakt me te .Faleminderit.


Zoti Asllan e lexova me vemendje problemin e vajzes suaj dhe interesimin e preokupimin e ligjshem  qe keni per vajzen tuaj.Une studioj per mjeksi natyrore  jashte Shqiperise dhe nuk  jam  ende mjek ne kete  shkence , por mendoj t'ju jap disa orientime dhe keshilla qe mund t'ju vlejne per te percaktuar diagnozen e vajzes suaj.
Ju thoni qe ka patur dhimbje  barku te vazhdueshme, cfar duhet  kuptuar me kete te vazhdueshme qe zgjatin gjith muajin gjith  vitin  pra cdo  dite  gjate gjith  ketyre viteve  apo ju quani te vazhdueshme kur keto  dhimbje perseriten nje here ne muaj , ne jave, apo me vone.
Pra pyetja eshte keto dhimbje jane cdo dite apo disa dite ne muaj, apo nje dite ne 2-3 muaj.
Apo ju thoni te vazhdueshme kur  dhimbjet i fillojne dhe nuk mbarojne per disa dite rrjesht pamvarsisht nga muajt apo javet kur perseritet.
Ne c'far moshe i eshte shfaqur per here te pare? dhe qe nga ajo kohe i eshte shtuar apo pakesuar kjo  lloj dhimbje.

Te vjella,himbje ne te gjithe barkun ndonjehere perfshihet edhe stomaku, temperatura ne 37-37.2ose 37.3, kapsllek, ndonjehere fryerje zorresh .
Nga keto qe shkruan ketu duket se ka probleme intestinale, te cilat jane te shum llojshme dhe nuk mund te gjykoj me hamendje.
Megjithate po mundohem tju shpjegoj disa gjera qe te mund te keni nje ide  mbi intestinon.
Ju thoni qe ka te vjella , ateher une mund t'ju them qe te vjellat shkaktohen kur nje ushqim i futur ne organizem pra ne stomak  pasi eshte tretur prej tij cilesohet si i demshem per organizmin kete cilesim e ben truri dhe ky informazion i shkon trurit nga recetoret apo sensoret qe ndodhen ne stomak.Mbas ketij informacioni truri vendos  qe kete ushqim te demshem ta nxjerri nga pjesa e siperme apo nga pjesa e poshteme e aparatit tretes pra nga anno apo nga goja, nese ai e cileson shum te demshem po te kaloj nga pjesa e poshteme vendos ta  nxjerri jashte nga pjesa e siperme, dhe per kete fillon te invertoje  pra te ndryshoje kahun e punes se kalimit te ushqimit, duke hapur sfinterin apo porten e siperme qe ndodhet mbi stomak , ne menyre qe ushqimi te dali jasht nga goja, per te ndihmuar stomakun  gjate ketij procesi duhet pire shum uje ne menyre qe ushqimi qe duhet te dale jashte te hollohet dhe  muskujt e stomakut te kene me shum material per te nxjerre jashte duke e lehtesuar puenen  e tij. Ne te kundert kur stomaku pas disa te vjellash eshte bosh dhe vazhdon te nxjerre ate pak ushqim qe ka mbetur e ka te veshtire dhe kjo gje krijon probleme ne keto organe. Prandaj  ne kete rast keshilla e pare eshte pirja e ujit te vaket por jo te zier dhe pastaj te ftohet.
Pse organizmi i saj kryen nje veprim te tille ?
Sepse jo te gjitha  ushqimet , mund te perdoren per te gjith  njerzit ka njerez qe disa ushqime apo ilace nuk i tolerojne dot dhe trupi reagon prandaj duhet kuptuar kush  nga keto ushqime kryen nje reaksion te tille ne organizem. Per te gjetur kete ka nje  lloj shkence qe quhet Kinesologjia e cila ben nje test ushqimor dhe jo vetem ushqimor per te gjetur cilat organe kan probleme dhe cilat ushqime i shkaktojne keto probleme. Ky test behet tek doktoret Natyropat ose tek ata qe kan studiuar e qe jane dipllomuar ne kete shkence natyrore. Quhet test kinesologjiko dhe  behet per organet dhe per tolerancen ushqimore ky  lloj testi  nuk perdor asnje lloj instrumenti mbi trupin e individit por shikon razksionin e individit kur prek me dore disa epruveta me lengje te ndryshme, ky reaksion shprehet me levizje te krahut kur prek dicka qe nuk e toleron dot, ose kur  prek nje epruved qe perfaqson nje organ qe nuk punon mire. Une e kam bere per vete per gruan dhe per femijet e mi ketu ne Itali dhe kam ngelur i habitur nga saktesia e ketij testi.
Me poshte ju thoni qe ka kapsellek dhe fryrje zorresh gjete ketij momenti.
Edhe kjo  eshte nje shenje e forte qe problemi i saj eshte intestinal dhe mbase ka lidhje me  ushqimin, por mund te kete edhe ndonje problem me intestinon . Kur nje individ ka kapsellek do te thote qe ushqimi qe ka ngrene ka humbur te gjithe  ujin qe ai permbante dhe  ky uje eshte thithur nga intestino per nevojat e organizmit qe ne kete rast mund te kete qene temperatura, apo nje dembelizem  te zorres se trashe per te nxjerre jashte ushqimin e mbetur dhe ne keterast kur qendron shum kohe pa  dale jasht ai humbet te gjith ujin dhe eshte e veshtire qe te dali jasht, ne keto raste individi ndihmohet me klizma qe une nuk i keshilloj ose me klistere natyrale qe jane me te keshillueshme. Fryrja e zorreve vjen si rezultat i dekompozimit te  shpejte te ketij ushqimi ne zorren e trashe , ky dekompozim cliron gazra qe fryjne zorren dhe krijojne shqetesime. Si fillim mendoj se femija juaj ka vetem probleme me  ushqimin  por nuk perjashtoj ketu  edhe probleme pak me te nderlikuara ne intestino sic mund te jene Diverticoli sepse edhe ato japin keto shqetesime dhe ate temperature. Diverticolit jane qeska te dala  qe formohen ne  intestino me madhesine 1cm me pak ose me shum, keto qesca mbushen me jashteqitje e cila dekompozohet fermentohet infektohet, e krijon keto probleme. Kjo eshte vetem  njera nga mundesite por nuk eshte e thene qe  te jete prandaj  kur te shkosh  ne Tirane bej edhe nje radiografi te  intestinos se nese jane ato duken ne radiografi.

Ndersa per ushqimin ju keshilloj te lexoni kete teme 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=80701
 dhe kete tjetren
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=121224

----------


## petronini32

Në qoftë se gocës këto dhimbje i vinë një her në muaj asaj i vjen zor të thot që i vin me ciklin e periodave .Kjo vazhdon e ske çi bën gjysmën e jetës .Ndoshta është avancuar sot ???

        ska bër vetëm një herë vaki .

----------


## Anesti_55

> Kam vajzen time e cila eshte 15 vjece dhe ka pothuajse prej dy vitesh dhimbje barku te vazhdueshme.Heren e pare qe u vizitua doktoret dyshuan per apendesit dhe u pergatitem per operacion por me ane te ilaceve arritem ta shmangnim thiken duke menduar se ishte zhdukur.Por pothuajse cdo dy jave ose cdo muaj ne fundjave ajo kishte dhimbje barku te cilen e kalonte me qetesues.kjo gjendje vazhdoi per 1 vit e gjysem.Kemi bere shume kontrolle ne Tirane ne te gjitha spitalet dhe ne te gjitha klinikat private.ka bere kontrolle ne Peshkopi ,Burrel mandje edhe ne Lezhe pasi ne nje vizite ne Peshkopi doli se kishte nje cist ne vezoren e djathte por kjo u mohua nga nje gjinekolog ne Lezhe pas nje kure te dhene nga gjinekologia e Peshkopise.I ka bere te gjitha llojet e analizave dhe per cudi te gjitha i dalin shume mire vetem sasia e homoglobines pak e vogel.Shenjat qe i shfaqen kur ka dhimbje barku jane:
> Te vjella,himbje ne te gjithe barkun ndonjehere perfshihet edhe stomaku, temperatura ne 37-37.2ose 37.3, kapsllek, ndonjehere fryerje zorresh .Kohet e fundit u dyshua per nje infeksion zorresh dhe mori nje kure prej 10 ditesh me antibiotike por nuk kaloi nje muaj dhe dhimbja u shfaq perseri.Nepermjet forumit kerkoj ndonje mjek te specializur dhe kontakt me te .Faleminderit.





> pasi ne nje vizite ne Peshkopi doli se kishte nje cist ne vezoren e djathte


Natyrisht qe te gjitha ato qe thote mjeku qendrojne, por ti ke nje fat te madh qe ne Peshkopi kane vene re cistin.Te gjitha sptomat qe thua ti i kane ndodhe vajzes time prandaj te rekomandoj te shkosh urgjent tek nje mjek specialist kirurg.Kjo ndryshon nga problemet e tjera qe mjeku i permendi, eshte urgjente pasi rrezikon qe cisti te shpertheje dhe te humbas sasi te medha gjaku.Shpesh mjeket e ngaterrojne kete simptome me apandesitin.Vajza ime ishte shtruar ne spital dhe ka ndenjur atje per shume ore, pasi mjekt ishin shoke te mi dhe me prisnin te vija une.Te them seriozisht qe vajza shpetoi kot.Ky cist rrezikon qe te mos lindi me femije, prandaj nxito.Per mua merrni ne telefon mjekun Ilir Shani ne Durres.

----------


## francesko93

une jam nje vajze 12 vjece. JAM NE KLASEN E GJASHTE  . UNE KAM SHUME DHIMBJE BARKU . QE KUR KAM QENE E VOGEL ME KA DHEMBUR  KAM VUAJTUR SHUME QE KSHU JU LUTEM ME DIHMONI . une  jam nje vajze e  varfer prinderit marin astince  . dhe shpine e kemi te pravitezuar  . KETU ESHTE SHUM FTOHTE KA SHUME LAGESHTI . JU LUTEM SA MUNDESI TE KINI ME DIHMONI TE KUREM  .                                                                                   

                                                                                                                        [M              M E RESPEKT         KLEA

----------


## mia@

> Natyrisht qe te gjitha ato qe thote mjeku qendrojne, por ti ke nje fat te madh qe ne Peshkopi kane vene re cistin.Te gjitha sptomat qe thua ti i kane ndodhe vajzes time prandaj te rekomandoj te shkosh urgjent tek nje mjek specialist kirurg.Kjo ndryshon nga problemet e tjera qe mjeku i permendi, eshte urgjente pasi rrezikon qe cisti te shpertheje dhe te humbas sasi te medha gjaku.Shpesh mjeket e ngaterrojne kete simptome me apandesitin.Vajza ime ishte shtruar ne spital dhe ka ndenjur atje per shume ore, pasi mjekt ishin shoke te mi dhe me prisnin te vija une.Te them seriozisht qe vajza shpetoi kot.Ky cist rrezikon qe te mos lindi me femije, prandaj nxito.Per mua merrni ne telefon mjekun Ilir Shani ne Durres.


Varet nga lloji i cistit. Nese eshte solid e rritet ne permasa duhet hequr  pasi mund te ndodh ajo qe thua ti, por nese eshte vetem me uje, mund te zhduket dhe vet pa nderhyrje, ose me kura.

----------


## Ksanthi

> une jam nje vajze 12 vjece. JAM NE KLASEN E GJASHTE  . UNE KAM SHUME DHIMBJE BARKU . QE KUR KAM QENE E VOGEL ME KA DHEMBUR  KAM VUAJTUR SHUME QE KSHU JU LUTEM ME DIHMONI . une  jam nje vajze e  varfer prinderit marin astince  . dhe shpine e kemi te pravitezuar  . KETU ESHTE SHUM FTOHTE KA SHUME LAGESHTI . JU LUTEM SA MUNDESI TE KINI ME DIHMONI TE KUREM  .                                                                                   
> 
>                                                                                                                         [M              M E RESPEKT         KLEA




E dashur mundohu te vendosesh kompresa  te nxehta ne bark.Je ne nje moshe te tille qe mund te te  shfaqet dhe cikli menstrual( periodat) , shmangju objekteve te ftohta, mos ec kurre zbathur.

----------


## vali@

> Kam vajzen time e cila eshte 15 vjece dhe ka pothuajse prej dy vitesh dhimbje barku te vazhdueshme.Heren e pare qe u vizitua doktoret dyshuan per apendesit dhe u pergatitem per operacion por me ane te ilaceve arritem ta shmangnim thiken duke menduar se ishte zhdukur.Por pothuajse cdo dy jave ose cdo muaj ne fundjave ajo kishte dhimbje barku te cilen e kalonte me qetesues.kjo gjendje vazhdoi per 1 vit e gjysem.Kemi bere shume kontrolle ne Tirane ne te gjitha spitalet dhe ne te gjitha klinikat private.ka bere kontrolle ne Peshkopi ,Burrel mandje edhe ne Lezhe pasi ne nje vizite ne Peshkopi doli se kishte nje cist ne vezoren e djathte por kjo u mohua nga nje gjinekolog ne Lezhe pas nje kure te dhene nga gjinekologia e Peshkopise.I ka bere te gjitha llojet e analizave dhe per cudi te gjitha i dalin shume mire vetem sasia e homoglobines pak e vogel.Shenjat qe i shfaqen kur ka dhimbje barku jane:
> Te vjella,himbje ne te gjithe barkun ndonjehere perfshihet edhe stomaku, temperatura ne 37-37.2ose 37.3, kapsllek, ndonjehere fryerje zorresh .Kohet e fundit u dyshua per nje infeksion zorresh dhe mori nje kure prej 10 ditesh me antibiotike por nuk kaloi nje muaj dhe dhimbja u shfaq perseri.Nepermjet forumit kerkoj ndonje mjek te specializur dhe kontakt me te .Faleminderit.


Nga keto qe ke shkruar une dyshoj se eshte fjala per syndromen IBS, edhe pse me duhen edhe pak me teper te dhena per te konstatuar dhe te jap keshilla per zbutjen e ketyre dhimbjeve.
Ne lidhur me kete teme kam shkruar ne forumin tim: "shendeti dhe bukuria e femres" ne Facebook, dhe te lutem lexoje me vemendje se ndoshta aty gjen pergjigjejen. Nese deshiron te informohesh me shume me shkruaj ne emailin tim: shendeti_dhe_bukuria_e_femres@hotmail.com  dhe do te mundohem te te pregjigjem dhe te jap keshilla.

Pershendetje dhe mire se vini ne forumin tim ku aty i jap pergjigjejet dhe keshillat.

----------


## majaelubotenit

> Kam vajzen time e cila eshte 15 vjece dhe ka pothuajse prej dy vitesh dhimbje barku te vazhdueshme.Heren e pare qe u vizitua doktoret dyshuan per apendesit dhe u pergatitem per operacion por me ane te ilaceve arritem ta shmangnim thiken duke menduar se ishte zhdukur.Por pothuajse cdo dy jave ose cdo muaj ne fundjave ajo kishte dhimbje barku te cilen e kalonte me qetesues.kjo gjendje vazhdoi per 1 vit e gjysem.Kemi bere shume kontrolle ne Tirane ne te gjitha spitalet dhe ne te gjitha klinikat private.ka bere kontrolle ne Peshkopi ,Burrel mandje edhe ne Lezhe pasi ne nje vizite ne Peshkopi doli se kishte nje cist ne vezoren e djathte por kjo u mohua nga nje gjinekolog ne Lezhe pas nje kure te dhene nga gjinekologia e Peshkopise.I ka bere te gjitha llojet e analizave dhe per cudi te gjitha i dalin shume mire vetem sasia e homoglobines pak e vogel.Shenjat qe i shfaqen kur ka dhimbje barku jane:
> Te vjella,himbje ne te gjithe barkun ndonjehere perfshihet edhe stomaku, temperatura ne 37-37.2ose 37.3, kapsllek, ndonjehere fryerje zorresh .Kohet e fundit u dyshua per nje infeksion zorresh dhe mori nje kure prej 10 ditesh me antibiotike por nuk kaloi nje muaj dhe dhimbja u shfaq perseri.Nepermjet forumit kerkoj ndonje mjek te specializur dhe kontakt me te .Faleminderit.


dua qe kjo te ju tregohet shqipetarve kudo qe jan.une kam vuajtun tan jeten me keta probleme banoj jasht kosoves dhe se doktoret skan pas mundesi te gjejn deri tash se qka me mundon,por me ne fund me shikuan gjenet dhe doli se ne shqipetaret dhe ballkanet kemi nje gjen qe na ben intolerant ndaj qumshtit.dmth kur trupi jon takon qusmshtin apo produktet qe vijn nga qumshti i tarjton si te huaja dhe i sulmon duke bere pezmatimin e zorrve per at shumica prej nesh jan shum me temperamant duke mos e ditun se kan probleme qe gjinden ne bark.
symptomat jan  fryerja e barkut dhimbje .tek femijet ata qajn leht dhe nderrojn humorin shpejt.jashtqitje.per shkak te pezmatimeve koha e ftohet na ben te kemi marramendje dhimbje ne bark dhe nervoz te hatashme.

tjetra dukuri eshte marrja e antibiotikve.kurr mirren antibiotiket ata mbysin bakterjet e mira qe kemi ne bark dhe zorr duke na shkatrru sistemin tretes.pasi qe shum bakterje prodhojn enzyme qe bejne tretjen e ushqimeve mund te ndodh qe te behemi intolerant ndaj disa lloje te ushqimeve me te njejtat symptoma me lart.
tjetra duke ngrene ushqim te njejt vie deri te mungesa e enzymeve per at ushqim dhe pason perseri intoleranca.
kurse i thati ne bark vie vetem nga nje shkaktar dhe ai eshte bakterja e quajtun H PYLORI e cila eshte e veshtire te largohet pa antibiotik.nje qe mbyt ket bakterje eshte kryelakera dhe biberi djeges.

shpresoj se ky lajm te ju ndihmoj ju dhe te tjerve ju mund te me shkruani ne albanianenergy@lhotmail.com ne qoft se keni ndonje pyetje rreth kesaj.

----------


## majaelubotenit

> dua qe kjo te ju tregohet shqipetarve kudo qe jan.une kam vuajtun tan jeten me keta probleme banoj jasht kosoves dhe se doktoret skan pas mundesi te gjejn deri tash se qka me mundon,por me ne fund me shikuan gjenet dhe doli se ne shqipetaret dhe ballkanet kemi nje gjen qe na ben intolerant ndaj qumshtit.dmth kur trupi jon takon qusmshtin apo produktet qe vijn nga qumshti i tarjton si te huaja dhe i sulmon duke bere pezmatimin e zorrve per at shumica prej nesh jan shum me temperamant duke mos e ditun se kan probleme qe gjinden ne bark.
> symptomat jan  fryerja e barkut dhimbje .tek femijet ata qajn leht dhe nderrojn humorin shpejt.jashtqitje.per shkak te pezmatimeve koha e ftohet na ben te kemi marramendje dhimbje ne bark dhe nervoz te hatashme.
> 
> tjetra dukuri eshte marrja e antibiotikve.kurr mirren antibiotiket ata mbysin bakterjet e mira qe kemi ne bark dhe zorr duke na shkatrru sistemin tretes.pasi qe shum bakterje prodhojn enzyme qe bejne tretjen e ushqimeve mund te ndodh qe te behemi intolerant ndaj disa lloje te ushqimeve me te njejtat symptoma me lart.
> tjetra duke ngrene ushqim te njejt vie deri te mungesa e enzymeve per at ushqim dhe pason perseri intoleranca.
> kurse i thati ne bark vie vetem nga nje shkaktar dhe ai eshte bakterja e quajtun H PYLORI e cila eshte e veshtire te largohet pa antibiotik.nje qe mbyt ket bakterje eshte kryelakera dhe biberi djeges.
> 
> shpresoj se ky lajm te ju ndihmoj ju dhe te tjerve ju mund te me shkruani ne albanianenergy@lhotmail.com ne qoft se keni ndonje pyetje rreth kesaj.


simbas asaj qe e lexoj ajo mundet te ket edhe  coliaki qe eshte intolerant ndaj brumerave ne ket rast mund te ket humbje peshe dhe humbje gjaku.
ne qoft se ajo ka dhimje afer kerthizes qe eshte zorra 12 gishtore qe reagon ndaj brumerave dhe i jep ndezje.tjetra qe mund te jet tek ajo eshte kalimi i bakterjeve nga zorra e trash ne zorr te holl.kapsi eshte me se shumti  te jet qe i jep asaj dhimbje dhe kapsi ne nje koh te gjat shkakton fryemjen e zorres se trash ne nje pjes te saj duke e bere te mundshme fekaleve te mbesin ne at pjes nje koh te gjat dhe vie deri te nje lloj helmimi dhe pezmatim duke i bere personit dhimje te papershkruara ne qoft se ajo ndonjeher ka pak temperatur dhe rrahje zemre ather besoni me shum ne ket.eshte nje mundesi kunder kesaj.uj sa me shum te konsumoni gjat dites dhe ngrerjes,dhe se nje or ne dit te bej ushtrime fizike te renda.tjetra eshte nje ilaq natyror qe do tia hjek ket problem perderisa perdoret por at nuk e gjeni dot ne ballkan. jam i gatshem tua dergoj se vet kam vuajtun nga keta symptoma dhe e di se eshte ferr nje jet e till.

----------


## nutrizionista

Eshte teme e vjeter por edhe une dyshoj se ka probleme me ushqimin , mund te jete intolerante nga glutini , laktozi apo ndonje gje tjeter.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Kam vajzen time e cila eshte 15 vjece dhe ka pothuajse prej dy vitesh dhimbje barku te vazhdueshme.Heren e pare qe u vizitua doktoret dyshuan per apendesit dhe u pergatitem per operacion por me ane te ilaceve arritem ta shmangnim thiken duke menduar se ishte zhdukur.Por pothuajse cdo dy jave ose cdo muaj ne fundjave ajo kishte dhimbje barku te cilen e kalonte me qetesues.kjo gjendje vazhdoi per 1 vit e gjysem.Kemi bere shume kontrolle ne Tirane ne te gjitha spitalet dhe ne te gjitha klinikat private.ka bere kontrolle ne Peshkopi ,Burrel mandje edhe ne Lezhe pasi ne nje vizite ne Peshkopi doli se kishte nje cist ne vezoren e djathte por kjo u mohua nga nje gjinekolog ne Lezhe pas nje kure te dhene nga gjinekologia e Peshkopise.I ka bere te gjitha llojet e analizave dhe per cudi te gjitha i dalin shume mire vetem sasia e homoglobines pak e vogel.Shenjat qe i shfaqen kur ka dhimbje barku jane:
> Te vjella,himbje ne te gjithe barkun ndonjehere perfshihet edhe stomaku, temperatura ne 37-37.2ose 37.3, kapsllek, ndonjehere fryerje zorresh .Kohet e fundit u dyshua per nje infeksion zorresh dhe mori nje kure prej 10 ditesh me antibiotike por nuk kaloi nje muaj dhe dhimbja u shfaq perseri.Nepermjet forumit kerkoj ndonje mjek te specializur dhe kontakt me te .Faleminderit.


Duket si intolerancë ndaj laktozës, dmth një lloj substance që gjendet te qumështi dhe nënproduktet e tij. Duhet të bëj një herë testin te ndonjë mjek aty.

----------


## Akuamarini

QAJ MENTA
Shumica e njerezve qajin menta e konsiderojn si mbretreshe qaji.Qaji i mentes perdoret
per qetesimin e ngerqeve ne lukth,per zvoglimin e dhembjeve ne bark,zbut ndjenjen per te
vjelle dhe eshte aleat i mire ne luften kunder semundjeve te melqise.Pastron traktin e urines,
shpejton sherimin e organizmit,zvoglon veshtersitr qe paraqiten ne klimaks dhe dehidron organizmin.
Qaji menta eshte i pazevedsueshem nese doni ta evitoni pagjumsine dhe problemet tjera....
Vepron edhe kunder stresit,si te fenijet po ashtu edhe te te rriturit.
Përpos që ka shije dhe aromë të mirë, çaji i mentës është shumë efikas te mjekimi i ftohjes, ndihmon edhe te problemet me tretje, qetëson lukthin dhe zorrët.

----------


## Ciarli

keto barna mund ta qetojne plagen por jo ta sherrojne ate! duke mos ngrene me ushqime plehra ju do fillonit te sheronit vertet traktin tretes. edhe pse do shume kohe qe te duket efekti ju do shpetonit njehere e mire nga semundjet e barkut. kurse caji imentes, kosi apo lule bliri, barna te lira, mund tju ndihmojne gjate ketij proqesi!

----------

